# Terror in NYC



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Fox News Shep Smith and NYPost reports that suspect in today's terror attack in New York downtown might be an Uber driver.
Add'l: http://nypost.com/2017/10/31/terror-suspect-was-a-very-friendly-uber-driver/


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Icing on the cake Uber is moving up the terrorists watch list.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

It's not yet known if he was here legally.

This may be what it takes for Uber to ensure drivers are here legally.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> This may be what it takes for Uber to ensure drivers are here legally.


Uber doesn't even know if they themselves are here legally.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

He reportedly has a Green Card.
Was allowed visa to enter U.S. via a lottery program sponsored by Chuck Schumer.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Doowop said:


> He reportedly has a Green Card.
> Was allowed visa to enter U.S. via a lottery program sponsored by Chuck Schumer.


Some people win millions of dollars from a lottery and some people win the chance to kill their share of millions of people from a lottery. This won't be the last.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Additional reports terrorist is an illegal in the US as he overstayed his Visa. Developing


----------



## UberVB (Aug 5, 2015)

180 days of change huh


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Doowop said:


> Additional reports terrorist is an illegal in the US as he overstayed his Visa. Developing


NOPE.
diversity visa is a lottery.
That dude is here legally & a citizen.
That program has been around for decades.

Do you ever bother to check ur sources???


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber doesn't even know if they themselves are here legally.


lol underrated comment. Well done sir


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Doowop said:


> Fox News Shep Smith and NYPost reports that suspect in today's terror attack in New York downtown might be an Uber driver.


Fox radio news at 1 a.m. ET confirmed that Uber says he's a driver


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

*Suspect Claimed He Committed NYC Truck Attack for ISIS: *

The 29-year-old man detained after a flatbed truck zoomed down a popular lower Manhattan bike path, killing at least 8 people and injuring nearly a dozen more, left a note in the vehicle claiming he committed the attack for ISIS, according to law enforcement sources. ..






*Sayfullo Habibullaevic Saipov was an UBER Driver!*

The Uzbek national who is a permanent U.S. resident then shouted "_*Allahu Ackbar,*_" got out of that truck and was seen running through traffic on West Street with a pellet gun and a paintball gun before being shot in the abdomen by a police officer on patrol and taken into custody. He's being treated at Bellevue Hospital.

Uber said Saipov had passed a background test to drive for the service, and that he had been banned from accessing the app after Tuesday's attack.

MORE:
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loc...ttery-Park-City-Tribeca-Terror-454320243.html


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

These guys are all over Denver driving Uber, Lyft and cabs. No way to know which one will blow up or go crazy next. Very scary.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Why the hell does it matter if he's an Uber driver ? So any time something bad happens they go, "hey, are you an Uber driver" immediately when they appear on the scene ? I mean, come on. Still not sure what's going on but some of these stories are complete bs. I'm still looking for some kind of evidence that people actually died in this.

They are saying "multiple casualties"....so where are they ? I've seen exactly zero fatalities in the pictures.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just listen to this guy, he's making that shit up as he goes along, it's not an account, it actually sounds like he's being told what to say in that ear piece in his ear and he's just winging it, he just adds different stuff in as he goes along

wtf is going on

some guy supposedly yells "Allahu Akbar", something nobody is givin credit as actually heard and we're supposed to further hate Muslims.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> some guy supposedly yells "Allahu Akbar", something nobody is givin credit as actually heard and we're supposed to further hate Muslims.


Just like some pax say "white privilege" something not many people know what it really means and we're supposed to further say racism.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

if this guy was running around with two supposed guns, even if fake, after doing this, why wasn't he blasted ? where's the video of his interaction with police? supposedly there were people all over ? did they forget to turn the phone on when he was running around with the guns and the police showed up ?

there's always videos of people on the ground during attacks, then no footage whatsoever of them being helped into ambulances

give the guy the gas chamber but don't sensationalize what this guy did by calling it another act of "terror"

big effing deal....the guy is a murderer but we don't need to get everyone all scared like the world is falling apart because of this


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Why the *** does it matter if he's an Uber driver ? So any time something bad happens they go, "hey, are you an Uber driver" immediately when they appear on the scene ? I mean, come on. Still not sure what's going on but some of these stories are complete bs. I'm still looking for some kind of evidence that people actually died in this.
> 
> They are saying "multiple casualties"....so where are they ? I've seen exactly zero fatalities in the pictures.


Quick answer vetting. Sistuations like this:
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-m...cter-rules-for-uber-cabify-idUSKBN1D13G5?il=0


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just as is the case in many of these attacks, you will NOT see a single video of anyone actually getting hit. Strange as that may be.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> if this guy was running around with two supposed guns, even if fake, after doing this, why wasn't he blasted ? where's the video of his interaction with police? supposedly there were people all over ? did they forget to turn the phone on when he was running around with the guns and the police showed up ?
> 
> there's always videos of people on the ground during attacks, then no footage whatsoever of them being helped into ambulances


You're implying a conspiracy?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're implying a conspiracy?


just stating facts


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/0...-has-been-under-nypd-surveillance-report.html









The New Jersey mosque that New York City terror suspect Sayfullo Saipov reportedly attended has been under surveillance by the New York Police Department since 2005, according to a published report.

The Omar Mosque in Paterson, N.J., located near Saipov's home, is among multiple Muslim houses of worship in the New York metro area being studied by the NYPD as possible locations for "budding terrorist conspiracies," NorthJersey.com reported.

An NYPD report from 2006 doesn't link any criminal activity to the mosque, but says it "is believed to have been the subject of federal investigations."

In the wake of Tuesday's deadly truck attack in Lower Manhattan, police and the FBI swarmed areas in New Jersey to which Saipov was believed to have ties. They included the mosque, an apartment building, and other residences and storefronts.









29-year-old terror suspect Sayfullo Saipov

Police have identified Saipov, 29, as the suspect who allegedly killed at least eight people. He was described as an Uzbek national living in the U.S. since 2010, most recently in a burgeoning immigrant community in Paterson.

The truck used in Tuesday's attack was rented from a Home Depot store in nearby Passaic, N.J., authorities said.

Paterson Councilman Alex Mendez told NJ.comthat he was "very concerned" with reports that the suspect, who reportedly shouted "Allahu akbar" ("God is great") and pledged allegiance to ISIS, was living in the area.

"We have 52 nationalities,"Mendez said. "They're hardworking people that come to Paterson to start a better life."









Saipov reportedly moved to New Jersey from Tampa, Fla., to do just that. A Florida friend, Kobiljon Matkarov, told Fox News that the man he knew was "very friendly" and "very nice."

But locals in New Jersey described Saipov in different terms.

Slavo Petrov, a 64-year-old neighbor of Saipov, said he saw the man in the area with his wife and two children, and noticed him going to the local mosque.

He described Saipov as unfriendly, adding that he "never says good morning and never says good afternoon," NJ.com reported.

Police confirmed to Fox News that Saipov is not a U.S. citizen and is originally from Uzbekistan, a former Soviet republic east of the Caspian Sea in Central Asia.

A 2016 U.S.-commissioned report said Uzbek nationals were "most likely to radicalize while working as migrants abroad," according to the U.S. State Department.

Previous terror attacks linked to Uzbek nationals have included an attack at the Istanbul airport in 2016, preparing suicide bombers in Turkey, several plots to commit attacks in Russia, and a gruesome beheading of a child in Russia by a nanny who was reportedly religiously motivated.

Uzbeks have also fought in Afghanistan and Syria, the department noted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Icing on the cake Uber is moving up the terrorists watch list.
> View attachment 171982


With subpoenas in 3 months uber will claim " full cooperation" with N.S.A.

After all, Uber tracks drivers every move via the app . . .



Doowop said:


> He reportedly has a Green Card.
> Was allowed visa to enter U.S. via a lottery program sponsored by Chuck Schumer.


Chuck Schumer . . . say NO MORE !



Doowop said:


> Additional reports terrorist is an illegal in the US as he overstayed his Visa. Developing


Yet he had work with Uber . . .



Uberyouber said:


> Icing on the cake Uber is moving up the terrorists watch list.
> View attachment 171982


Explains why he Targeted the Bicycle Lanes.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Why the hell does it matter if he's an Uber driver ? So any time something bad happens they go, "hey, are you an Uber driver" immediately when they appear on the scene ? I mean, come on. Still not sure what's going on but some of these stories are complete bs. I'm still looking for some kind of evidence that people actually died in this.
> 
> They are saying "multiple casualties"....so where are they ? I've seen exactly zero fatalities in the pictures.


He looks SO American !

That Beard could give a Goat fleas !

( why is that cop carrying a Sledge Hammer?)
( inquiring minds are saying W.T.F.)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

is it safe to assume now that Uber is allowing Hertz trucks on the Uber platform ?

clearly he was giving a ride to a pax when he did this, hence the need to splash the Uber name all over the news


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> is it safe to assume now that Uber is allowing Hertz trucks on the Uber platform ?
> 
> clearly he was giving a ride to a pax when he did this, hence the need to splash the Uber name all over the news


Uber Lease was no longer available



uberdriverfornow said:


> is it safe to assume now that Uber is allowing Hertz trucks on the Uber platform ?
> 
> clearly he was giving a ride to a pax when he did this, hence the need to splash the Uber name all over the news


Explains the targeting of the bike lanes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

they're saying police shot him in the abdomen ? ...with what, a paint gun ? a pellet gun ? is that what they carry now ? he should be done


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/nyc-terror-suspect-uber-driver-042931903.html


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/11/0...-has-been-under-nypd-surveillance-report.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://cis.org/Taking-Chances-Folly-Visa-Lottery


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

mugupo said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/nyc-terror-suspect-uber-driver-042931903.html


While the government's around the world are trying to get Uber banned, and this happens. Ironic perhaps?


----------



## UberVB (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you ever bother to check ur sources???[/QUOTE]

I checked my sources and my suspicions are confirmed........hes an asshole.



uberdriverfornow said:


> they're saying police shot him in the abdomen ? ...with what, a paint gun ? a pellet gun ? is that what they carry now ? he should be done


As much as I'd like for him to be wiped off the face of the earth unfortunately he is of more value AT THIS MOMENT for intel purposes. There's plenty more like him out there and any info he has is needed. The fact that dead men can't talk isn't always the best thing.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Just as is the case in many of these attacks, you will NOT see a single video of anyone actually getting hit. Strange as that may be.


Just because you don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there. Not everything needs to be broadcast on the 6 o'clock news. All the technology in this country in that area especially there is video.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber doesn't even know if they themselves are here legally.


You sir win the internet......atleast for today.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> NOPE.
> diversity visa is a lottery.
> That dude is here legally & a citizen.
> That program has been around for decades.
> ...


This 'moron' would like you to cite your source that he is in fact a Citizen.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Certainly drove like an Uber driver.



uberdriverfornow said:


> they're saying police shot him in the abdomen ? ...with what, a paint gun ? a pellet gun ? is that what they carry now ? he should be done


You watch too many TV shows and movies with guns. The "abdomen" covers a lot of territory, off to the side it might have just hit fat or other non-organ territory. Coppers are notoriously terrible at hitting what they're shooting at, but while this shot to his abdomen didn't kill him, at least it stopped-and-dropped him, which is actually the point.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

> The New Jersey mosque that New York City terror suspect Sayfullo Saipov reportedly attended has been under surveillance by the New York Police Department since 2005, according to a published report.


Modern America is weak, and it's going to kill us as it has already killed Europe (they just don't know it yet). When you have a non-citizen immigrant who is deemed such a risk that he is taking up police resources, the intelligent thing to do is kick him out and say sorry not welcome anymore. This is so logical and it should be common sense. I can't really imagine anybody, even bleeding heart liberals, would disagree with it.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Certainly drove like an Uber driver.
> 
> You watch too many TV shows and movies with guns. The "abdomen" covers a lot of territory, off to the side it might have just hit fat or other non-organ territory. Coppers are notoriously terrible at hitting what they're shooting at, but while this shot to his abdomen didn't kill him, at least it stopped-and-dropped him, which is actually the point.


NYPD officers are also hampered by a bizarre requirement that their pistols have an extremely heavy trigger: the infamous "New York trigger".


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Modern America is weak, and it's going to kill us as it has already killed Europe (they just don't know it yet). When you have a non-citizen immigrant who is deemed such a risk that he is taking up police resources, the intelligent thing to do is kick him out and say sorry not welcome anymore. This is so logical and it should be common sense. I can't really imagine anybody, even bleeding heart liberals, would disagree with it.


Per Alicia Powe, WND staff writer, re: George Soros, in part:
"Immigration has to pay for itself, but Soros and the Democratic Party and all the leftist groups that he funds don't seem to care - all they talk about is the benefits, which is what a good salesman does. They never talk about the flip side, which is that immigrants, even legal immigrants are more likely to be on welfare than people who are native born U.S. citizens. This is one means of wrecking the United States that he supports."


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Most cops are bad shots because to be a good one takes a lot of constant practice. I think the average distance to engage with a handgun is something like 7 yards. I don't really blame them because it requires a lot of range time to get to the point you can stay on target while firing quickly. And even then it's only the range. When the target is shooting back and stress levels are through the roof everything is now exponentially more difficult.

An abdomen shot alone is unlikely to kill anybody right off because no vital organs. To live you need your brain, your lungs, your heart, and a blood supply to move around (hence why rapid blood loss can get rid of you). A gut shot can easily result in none of these being taken away immediately, hence the suspect does not expire.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> is it safe to assume now that Uber is allowing Hertz trucks on the Uber platform ?
> 
> clearly he was giving a ride to a pax when he did this, hence the need to splash the Uber name all over the news


Because when you tell people you are an Uber driver, now they immediately think you are possibly ISIS.

Aren't you proud of the group you belong to?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jester121 said:


> You watch too many TV shows and movies with guns. The "abdomen" covers a lot of territory, off to the side it might have just hit fat or other non-organ territory. Coppers are notoriously terrible at hitting what they're shooting at, but while this shot to his abdomen didn't kill him, at least it stopped-and-dropped him, which is actually the point.


Since you were there and therefore have first hand knowledge of exactly where he was shot why don't you describe for us exactly where he was shot ?

Also, since you were there and clearly were the only person to ever having seen the interaction with the police officers who arrived on the scene why don't you describe in detail what happened for us ?



llort said:


> Because when you tell people you are an Uber driver, now they immediately think you are possibly ISIS.
> 
> Aren't you proud of the group you belong to?


This guy likely had as much affiliation with ISIS as Paddock did.

ISIS loves claiming responsibility for anything bad that happens in the world.

There still is no evidence whatsoever that Paddock was at the hotel at any time around the time of the attack.

They have never found any video of him at the hotel even with millions of cameras in the casino and hotel.

Even if there was a connection with ISIS why the hell would it matter ? They simply said he rented a truck and drove it at some people. What kind of help would some supposed terrorist organization on the other side of the world need to provide for that ?


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Since you were there and therefore have first hand knowledge of exactly where he was shot why don't you describe for us exactly where he was shot ?
> 
> Also, since you were there and clearly were the only person to ever having seen the interaction with the police officers who arrived on the scene why don't you describe in detail what happened for us ?
> 
> ...


If ISIS were really behind it or involved directly in some way, surely he would of had access to a real gun. The fake guns indicate a lone wolf with no connections, IMO.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> If ISIS were really behind it or involved directly in some way, surely he would of had access to a real gun. The fake guns indicate a lone wolf with no connections, IMO.


Lone wolf's also bring real guns. Maybe the gun control in nyc & new Jersey work?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The terrorist already know you can work with Uber or Lyft very easily and have means of employment. Also with zero backgrounds checks or vetting of drivers, its easy to put an Uber or LYft sticker on their car and have access to critical areas likes airports, amusement parks, sports arenas, concerts and parades... It's the perfect camouflage for any terrorist to tell you the truth.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

the minimum fare that broke the camels back....i kid i kid

news talking bout better background checks for Uber wtf? home depot has more to do with it than uber but their past evil actions now just get thrown in with every bad thing because eventually everyone will be or have been an uber driver

geez just pay $5 more for every ride under 10 miles & you basically have the best part time full time whatever type of job out but nooooooo lets trick, coerce, and manipulate drivers into working for free on those trips like eventually they wont figure it out so 96% fail



Buckiemohawk said:


> The terrorist already know you can work with Uber or Lyft very easily and have means of employment. Also with zero backgrounds checks or vetting of drivers, its easy to put an Uber or LYft sticker on their car and have access to critical areas likes airports, amusement parks, sports arenas, concerts and parades... It's the perfect camouflage for any terrorist to tell you the truth.


i know my market requires background checks but with immigrants theres really nothing to check home country

3rd shift black market figured it out to best alibi and reason to be anywhere in the city at anytime if its not drunk or going to get drunk its moving drugs & women take those 3 things out 10% of uber 3rd shift legit people going to work square stuff

cant really stop anyone from slapping trade dress on, from day 1 mines been in glove compartment but seems like every 5th car is happy to promote the brand for free


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Since you were there and therefore have first hand knowledge of exactly where he was shot why don't you describe for us exactly where he was shot ?


In New York City. Pay attention.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Also, since you were there and clearly were the only person to ever having seen the interaction with the police officers who arrived on the scene why don't you describe in detail what happened for us ?


Huh?


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> The terrorist already know you can work with Uber or Lyft very easily and have means of employment. Also with zero backgrounds checks or vetting of drivers, its easy to put an Uber or LYft sticker on their car and have access to critical areas likes airports, amusement parks, sports arenas, concerts and parades... It's the perfect camouflage for any terrorist to tell you the truth.


There is a background check, FYI. Has been for years. Uber and Lyft. Doesn't really matter, most of these guys either come from a country that does not keep proper records, and behave well, until the attack.

Same seems to apply to foreign or domestic terrorists for the most part. A "criminal" would never do something like this. There is no profit in a terrorist attack. It's the straight laced quite guy next door you have to worry about in this regard.

https://www.ridesharingdriver.com/will-you-pass-the-uber-background-check/


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

So what if he was an Uber driver? Why is everyone pointing that out? What if he was a vegan or teetotaler or anything else? It is irrelevant.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

The media should be celebrating the fact that he was an Uber driver. If he had a real job he could have afforded real guns. He could have afforded a dumptruck instead of a home depot rental.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jester121 said:


> In New York City. Pay attention.


On his body not the location of the attack. Pay attention.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> There is a background check, FYI. Has been for years. Uber and Lyft. Doesn't really matter, most of these guys either come from a country that does not keep proper records, and behave well, until the attack.
> 
> Same seems to apply to foreign or domestic terrorists for the most part. A "criminal" would never do something like this. There is no profit in a terrorist attack. It's the straight laced quite guy next door you have to worry about in this regard.
> 
> https://www.ridesharingdriver.com/will-you-pass-the-uber-background-check/


Are you a shill for uber or lyft? Maybe you're a member of isis. Most likely. In Maryland and Massachusetts when they did full FBI background checks they found thousands of driver who never should have been giving rides.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

The 'investigation' isn't done, so why did they immediately say he wasn't with ISIS? Paddock was a gun dealer working with the alphabet group. Do your own research. You know nothing about the 1OCT shooting. I live here. The info you got is fake, fabricated and covered up. Vegas is the most surveilled city in the world, yet no CCTV video exists? BS. This was a collossal bungle


WaveRunner1 said:


> So what if he was an Uber driver? Why is everyone pointing that out? What if he was a vegan or teetotaler or anything else? It is irrelevant.


Name *ONE vegan teetotaler* who shouted *Allah Akbar *while running over and *killing 8 cyclists in the name of ISIS!

*


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

llort said:


> The 'investigation' isn't done, so why did they immediately say he wasn't with ISIS? Paddock was a gun dealer working with the alphabet group. Do your own research. You know nothing about the 1OCT shooting. I live here. The info you got is fake, fabricated and covered up. Vegas is the most surveilled city in the world, yet no CCTV video exists? BS. This was a collossal bungle
> 
> Name *ONE vegan teetotaler* who shouted *Allah Akbar *while running over and *killing 8 cyclists in the name of ISIS!
> 
> *


You missed the point. Then again you would.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> The terrorist already know you can work with Uber or Lyft very easily and have means of employment._* Also with zero backgrounds checks or vetting of drivers*_, its easy to put an Uber or LYft sticker on their car and have access to critical areas likes airports, amusement parks, sports arenas, concerts and parades... It's the perfect camouflage for any terrorist to tell you the truth.





Buckiemohawk said:


> Are you a shill for uber or lyft? Maybe you're a member of isis. Most likely. In Maryland and Massachusetts when they did full FBI background checks they found thousands of driver who never should have been giving rides.


No shilling here, just wanted to correct the common misconception, that Uber drivers do not go through a background check. It's been YEARS now with the mandatory checks, but certain types of people are willfully ignorant and enjoy spouting misinformation when it fits their little trollish agenda.

Look, just being dumb and misinformed is one thing, but for people who spread lies when they know better.. I tend to call them out. Nicely. I can easily identify the trolls from the dummies, because the trolls tend to get angry and start name calling, like little children.

It makes me laugh. In this case, you actually suggested I was a member of freakin ISIS, because I politely corrected your assertion about background checks. This ain't Drudge Report comment section. Try not to look so foolish going forward, I am embarrassed for you.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> No shilling here, just wanted to correct the common misconception, that Uber drivers do not go through a background check. It's been YEARS now with the mandatory checks, but certain types of people are willfully ignorant and enjoy spouting misinformation when it fits their little trollish agenda.
> 
> Look, just being dumb and misinformed is one thing, but for people who spread lies when they know better.. I tend to call them out. Nicely. I can easily identify the trolls from the dummies, because the trolls tend to get angry and start name calling, like little children.
> 
> It makes me laugh. In this case, you actually suggested I was a member of freakin ISIS, because I politely corrected your assertion about background checks. This ain't Drudge Report comment section. Try not to look so foolish going forward, I am embarrassed for you.


Uber's background check is BS everyone knows it. The background check skims the surface of the scum pile. You know it. Stop being such a shill for a company who doesn't care about you and his paying you pennies


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

This guy clearly did it based on low rates, blame Uber for the entire thing.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

d0n said:


> This guy clearly did it based on low rates, blame Uber for the entire thing.


havent been in a fight since the early 1990s, never argue or raise my voice, smoke weed regularly anyone who knows me in real life says im way too laid back.

when i get a minimum fare i get upset when i get 2 i see red and spend the rest of the week getting revenge as i dont get mad i get even, so ill spend all day ignoring rides when im done, accept a few withno intentions of leaving and cancel after 5 minutes, i provide 1 star service for every ride under 10 miles....i play the game Uber made it

just sayin

spending all day trying to trick manipulate and coerce humans to work for free has its consequences

seriously after a while its like you cant believe this is legal every minimum fare i get im like how can the government possibly let this company operate but oh well they do, most drivers might as well go out with a bang no justification for it but steal someones money all year then as a kicker leave them with a worthless car theres gonna be blowback

i screen 100% of the time so i still get tricked on 10% of my blank contracts if i didn't 80% of those blank contracts are literally slavery as they dont cover costs so 96% fail


----------

